# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  What does this mean? Police officer??

## Kuhnada29

Using the law of attraction, I've been visualizing off an on for about 2 weeks of the new car that I want...

This morning i woke up to remember a dream that I had it. 





> I have a white 1996 Chevrolet Caprice on big rims. I am down in southside plaza. Some guy mysteriously has my keys to the car and is driving....I'm in the passenger seat. He also has a gun. I try to trick him into giving my keys back but it fails. I also try to call the police but that fails also. 
> 
> Next thing I remember is that I am in Blackwell neighborhood, and it's two guys and me. One of the guys was the same guy that took my car keys. We were fighting and all of us had gotten ahold of the gun at one point. I also had gotten the gun, but decided not to shoot anyone. The guy had gotten the gun and shot at me so I'm running down the street bullets flying past my melon.
> 
> Last thing I remember is that I am in a house, still in Blackwell. I believe this is the house that I run to from being shot at. In this house I am in a police uniform and three girls walk down from upstairs.  
> 
> I do remember being back at southside plaza and the guy that took my keys is being arrested by a police officer..though I'm not sure what part in the dream this took place.



What does this mean? And why am I wearing a police uniform? I would never be a policeman.

----------


## JR1

Just my thoughts but it sounds like the enemy/devil is trying to take control of your driving force, the very thing that gets you going. He is wanting to be in control of you life. Your Spirit man is fighting against this and comes under attack. You need to take back the keys that the enemy/devil has stolen from you. There is a bible scripture that says, " The devil comes to kill, STEAL, and destroy but I(God) have come that you may have life and have it more abundantly". Get to that place in God and put on the full amour of God and take authority over your situation/life. God will strengthen you. The enemy will flee and come under arrest. He has no choice. Keep on moving, fight for your life in all things. This is spiritual warfare. Be careful of your actions and involvement with people. The enemy/devil uses people. There is a bible scripture that comes to mind, "I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me"  God said I will never leave you nor forsake you. 

Seek Gods face on this matter in private. Open your mind and go deep. There is safety in His presence. God cares about you and wants you to have everything that is due to you. Reap the promises of God and take back what the devil stole from you and Rejoice.

Peace and Blessings to You!

----------

